#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Пали и буддийский санскрит: история происхождения

## Ассаджи

Для лучшего понимания соотношения пали и буддийского гибридного санскрита полезно знать хронологию развития языков в Индии. 

1. Древнеиндийский и ведийский язык.




> Вторжение древних ариев на территорию северо-западной части полуострова Индостан датируется, приблизительно,  1700-1400 годами до нашей эры. Возникновение первых ведических гимнов относят к  1200-1000 годам до нашей эры. Несмотря на такие жесткие временные рамки, нигде в тексте Ригведы (самая древняя из Вед) нет прямых указаний на это событие. Этот факт объясняется, очевидно, тем, что арийская (то есть индоиранская; современное название «Иран» восходит к общему самоназванию арийских племён  из корня ) экспансия происходила несколькими этапами, параллельно с активными языковыми преобразованиями. Окончательное культурное (древнеиранская Авеста и древнеиндийские Веды) и языковое оформление иранская и индийская цивилизации получили после их распада из общеиндоиранского, после состоявшейся миграции арийских племён в указанных направлениях. Локализация исконного местопребывания индоиранских (арийских) этнических групп по свидетельству языковых контактов с балто-славянскими  и финно-угорскими языками может быть отнесена к южнорусским степям. Следы их пребывания — в гидронимах причерноморского и прикаспийского регионов. Заключительная миграция происходила на юго-восток от Каспия, в область современного Туркменистана, откуда шло окончательное проникновение на территории Ирана и Индии.
> 
> Одна из ранних волн индоиранской миграции сохранилась в горных районах Афганистана, Пакистана и северо-западной Индии. Языки этих народов получили название «дардских». По генетической признакам это языки, занимающее медиальное положение между иранскими и индийскими. Ещё у древнеиндийских авторов находят упоминания народов «дарада» , говорящих на искажённом наречии. Встречаются они и в античных источниках.


http://biblio.india.ru/india/sanskrit/common_info.shtml




> Когда арийские племена вторглись во втором тысячелетии до нашей эры в Индию, они говорили на нескольких близкородственных диалектах, объединенных под общим названием древнеиндийский язык. На базе одного из этих диалектов и возник санскрит. Ранней формой санскрита был так называемый ведийский язык (или ведийский санскрит). Иногда ведийский язык считают отдельным языком и противопоставляют санскриту. Ведийский язык - это язык четырех Вед: Ригведы, Яджурведы, Самаведы и Атхарваведы. Время его становления - 15 - 10 века до нашей эры. Ведийский язык относится к классическому санскриту примерно так же, как язык Гомера – к классическому греческому. Его грамматика очень сложна и содержит множество форм, впоследствии вышедших из употребления. Важной его особенностью является музыкальное ударение, и благодаря этому ведийский язык является очень звучным и достигает яркой выразительности.


http://www.india.ru/boards/showflat....collapsed&sb=5




> Когда во II - начале I тысячелетия до н.э. на территорию Индостана вторглись с Северо-Запада индоевропейские племена ариев, они говорили на нескольких близкородственных диалектах. Западные диалекты легли, вероятно, в основу языка, отраженного в ведах (veda - священное знание) и называемого ведийским. 
> 
> Ведийский язык представляет собой самый ранний период древнеиндийского. Временем его становления ученые считают XV - Х века до н.э. На ведийском языке существуют четыре сборника (saMhita): Ригведа (R^igveda) веда гимнов, яджурведа (yajurveda) - веда жертвенных заклинаний, Самаведа (saamaveda) - веда мелодий, звучаний и Атхарваведа (atharvaveda) - веда атхарвана (жреца огня), сборник заклинаний и заговоров.


http://devii.narod.ru/sanskrit/UCHEBNIK.HTM




> «Среди индоарийских языков ведийский является наиболее древним языком, на котором засвидетельствованы какие-либо памятники. От санскрита он отличается, однако, не только по времени (эпический санскрит сформировался приблизительно в 2 вв. до н.э.), но и по диалектной базе. Ведийский язык связан с крайним северо-западом старой традиционной (включая соответствующую часть современного Пакистана) Индии и прилегающими районами Афганистана, санскрит же сформировался в тот период, когда основной областью арийской цивидизации была центральная часть северной Индии – Мадхьядеша. Таким образом получается, что здесь представлены два разных синхронных среза не на одном стволе. Поэтому, хотя язык Вед и называют иногда ведийским санскритом и под названием «санскрит» подразумевают все разновидности древнеиндийского (язык Вед, эпоса, классической литературы и науки), такое расширение содержания термина вряд ли оправдано» (Елизаренкова Т.Я. «Ригведа» – великое начало // Ригведа. Мандалы 1-4. М., 1989. С.506).





> В начале 2-го тыс. до н.э. с Северо-Запада в Иран и Индию вторгаются индоевропейские племена ариев, или арийцев (индоиранцев). В результате дивергенции индоиранские языки распадаются на две ветви — иранскую и индоарийскую. Носители языков первой ветви расселяются также на территориях современных Афганистана и Таджикистана.
> 
> Самоназвание индоиранских племён, обитавших ранее в северном Причерноморье, а затем в Малой Азии, — arya (в первоначальном значении ‘благородный, верный, дружественный; представитель одной из трёх высших каст’). Кстати, это слово легло в основу двух собственных имён — Иран (aryanam ‘страна ариев / благородных’), сохранившегося поныне и означавшего территорию расселения первой группы арийских племён, и Арьяварта (Aryavarta ‘путь, страна ариев / благородных’), означавшего в ведийской мифологии и в реальной жизни первоначальную территорию расселения другой группы ариев в Индии. 
> 
> Об индоарийцах мы знаем как о носителях ведийской культуры (середина 1-го тыс. до н.э. — середина 1-го тыс. н.э.), запечатлённой в передаваемых изустно религиозных текстах — ведах (Ригведа, Самаведа, Яджурведа, Атхарва-веда). Стремление сохранить в чистоте язык религиозного ритуала, получивший название ведийского, и явилось как раз основой для пробуждения специального интереса к проблемам языка в 1 тыс. до н.э. прежде всего в среде представителей высшей касты — жрецов-брахманов, исполнявших сложные культовые обряды на уже устаревающем и не всегда понятном даже в их собственном кругу языке, который считался языком богов и которому приписывалась магическая сила. Ведийский язык, служивший индийской ветви ариев, к середине 1 тыс. до н.э. практически уже вышел из употребления.


http://homepages.tversu.ru/~ips/Hist_01.htm#1.3

2. Пракриты (произошли от древнеиндийского)




> Пракриты гораздо проще санскрита и по фонетической системе, и по грамматике. К наиболее значимым пракритам относятся пали (язык буддистского Канона в форме, существующей на острове Шри-Ланка), магадхи (официальный язык государства Маурьев), шаурасени (был распространен в западной части современного Уттар-Прадеша) и махараштри (был распространен в северо-западных областях Декана).


3. Эпический санскрит (примерно пятый век до н.э.)




> Восточные диалекты индоевропейского легли в основу древнеиндийского языка, который позже был назван санскритом (saMskR^ita - "обработанный, совершенный"). Он сохранился в многочисленных памятниках древней и средневековой литературы разных жанров.


http://devii.narod.ru/sanskrit/UCHEBNIK.HTM




> На эпическом санскрите были созданы знаменитые эпические поэмы Махабхарата и Рамаяна, временем же их создания ученые считают середину первого тысячелетия до нашей эры - 3 - 4 века нашей эры. От более поздней формы языка - классического санскрита он отличается простотой и архаичностью.





> Эпический санскрит - язык эпоса и пуран - никогда не был языком народа. Он был официальным языком религии и государства, на нём говорили и читали жрецы и представители высших классов, возможно, его понимали и люди некоторых других сословий.


http://dao.crosna.net/osnovi_bitiya/...t_Sanskrit.htm 

4. Классический санскрит (четвертый век до н.э)




> Классический же санскрит - это предельно унифицированный язык, язык, обработанный древнеиндийскими грамматиками, прежде всего знаменитым ученым Панини в его труде «Аштадхьйяи» (Восьмикнижие) ( 4 век до нашей эры). Нормы, зафиксированные Панини, стали общеобязательными для использования, а штудирование его труда стало неотъемлимым компонентом традиционного изучение санскрита в Индии. Начиная с этого времени, изменения, характерные для обычных языков, почти полностью прекратились, и санскрит стал непрерывно развиваться, становясь все более богатым и совершенным в своих возможностях. На этом языке говорили и читали только представители высших каст, и он играл роль lingua franca для всей Индии.


http://www.india.ru/boards/showflat....collapsed&sb=5 




> Таким образом, Панини зафиксировал язык, на котором говорили  брахманы северо-западного региона Индии 4-го века до нашей эры.


http://biblio.india.ru/india/sanskrit/common_info.shtml 




> Вершиной грамматической мысли и образцом для множества подражаний явился труд “Аштадхьяйя” (‘Восьмикнижие’) Панини (5 или 4 в. до н.э.), ставя-щий задачей строгую регламентацию и канонизацию санскрита, который сложился рядом с ведийским языком на другой диалектной основе и постепенно вытеснял его в религиозном обиходе.


http://homepages.tversu.ru/~ips/Hist_01.htm#1.3

5. Буддийский и джайнский гибридный санскрит (первый век н.э.)




> Далее, выделяют буддийский гибридный санскрит, являющийся результатом санскритизации так называемых среднеиндийских языков - пали и пракритов, на которых проповедовали свои учения буддисты и джайны. Буддийский гибридный санскрит использовался исключительно для записи религиозных текстов.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Что касается отношения Будды к санскриту, то в Винае 2.139 зафиксирован эпизод, когда к нему пришли два монаха с жалобой на то, что в сангху приходят люди самого разного происхождения, и искажают слова Будды собственным диалектом (sakaaya niruttiyaa). Монахи предложили перевести слова Будды в санскритские стихи (chandaso). Однако Будда не дал им на это разрешения и сказал, что слова Будды нужно изучать на его собственном языке (то есть ардха-магадхи, впоследствии ставшем пали).

285. Tena kho pana samayena yame.lakeku.taa naama bhikkhuu dve bhaatikaa honti braahma.najaatikaa kalyaa.navaacaa
kalyaa.navaakkara.naa. Te yena bhagavaa tenupasa'nkami.msu,
upasa'nkamitvaa bhagavanta.m abhivaadetvaa ekamanta.m nisiidi.msu. Ekamanta.m nisinnaa kho te bhikkhuu bhagavanta.m etadavocu.m- "etarahi, bhante, bhikkhuu naanaanaamaa naanaagottaa naanaajaccaa naanaakulaa pabbajitaa. Te sakaaya niruttiyaa buddhavacana.m duusenti. Handa maya.m, bhante, buddhavacana.m chandaso aaropemaa"ti. Vigarahi buddho bhagavaa …pe… "katha~nhi naama tumhe, moghapurisaa, eva.m vakkhatha- 'handa maya.m, bhante, buddhavacana.m chandaso aaropemaa'ti. Neta.m, moghapurisaa, appasannaana.m vaa pasaadaaya …pe… vigarahitvaa …pe… dhammi.m katha.m katvaa bhikkhuu aamantesi- "na, bhikkhave, buddhavacana.m chandaso aaropetabba.m. Yo aaropeyya, aapatti dukka.tassa. Anujaanaami, bhikkhave, sakaaya niruttiyaa buddhavacana.m pariyaapu.nitun"ti.

Язык ардха-магадхи ("полу-магадхи"), зафиксирован также как язык "арша" джайнских сутт. "Арша" очень похож на пали по словарю, морфологии и фонетическим особенностям. Поэтому, как пишет Вильгельм Гейгер в своей книге "Литература и язык пали", язык пали можно считать разновидностью ардха-магадхи. Родство пали и арша неудивительно, так как Будда и основатель джайнизма Нигантха Натапутта проповедовали в одной и той же географической области: Магадхе и смежных королевствах.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *Что касается отношения Будды к санскриту, то в Винае 2.139 зафиксирован эпизод, когда к нему пришли два монаха с жалобой на то, что в сангху приходят люди самого разного происхождения, и искажают слова Будды собственным диалектом (sakaaya niruttiyaa). Монахи предложили перевести слова Будды в санскритские стихи (chandaso). Однако Будда не дал им на это разрешения и сказал, что слова Будды нужно изучать на его собственном языке (то есть ардха-магадхи, впоследствии ставшем пали).*


Только вот в одной из последних сутт Мадджхима-никаи Будда, когда дает наставления о том, как проповедовать его учение, говорит, что общаясь с людьми надо использовать понятные им слова их собственного языка.
____С другой стороны интересно было бы узнать, в какой период проповеди были сказаны процитированные выше слова из Винаи. Если они были сказаны в относительно ранний период, то запрет на перевод своих слов вполне объясним отсутствием тех, кто мог бы это квалифицированно сделать. Если же эти слова относятся к позднему периоду проповеди, то в силу полной абсурдности запрета на перевод с родного языка Будды на другие языки, возникает сомнение в том, что цитата переведена (sic!) и истолкована верно. Ведь если бы данная цитата была верной, то язык Будды был бы объявлен сакральным, как например иврит, и Дхарма оказалась бы не более, чем узконациональной религией, ограниченной в своем распространении носителями одного языка.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Только вот в одной из последних сутт Мадджхима-никаи Будда, когда дает наставления о том, как проповедовать его учение, говорит, что общаясь с людьми надо использовать понятные им слова их собственного языка.


Не нахожу я такого в последних суттах Маджджхима-никаи.
Вот её полный перевод:
http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...aya/index.html
Я был бы благодарен, если бы Вы указали точнее, что Вы имеете в виду.




> ____С другой стороны интересно было бы узнать, в какой период проповеди были сказаны процитированные выше слова из Винаи.


По всей видимости, в весьма поздний период. Он описывается в Чулавагге, под конец главы (в каждой главе случаи введения правил приведены от более ранних к более поздним). Кроме того, сам факт того, что в сангху приходят люди из самых разных мест, говорит о том, что к тому моменту Учение широко распространилось.




> Ведь если бы данная цитата была верной, то язык Будды был бы объявлен сакральным, как например иврит, и Дхарма оказалась бы не более, чем узконациональной религией, ограниченной в своем распространении носителями одного языка.


Действительно, в каком-то смысле пали объявлен сакральным языком. Его называют "mula-bhasa", то есть коренным. Дело доходит до крайностей -- некоторые буддисты считают, что язык пали является первым, возникающим при сотворении мира в начале калпы (мирового периода).

Тем не менее это никак не мешает распространению учения Будды. Монахи изучают пали, чтобы читать слова Будды в оригинале, а с мирянами общаются на их языке.

На мой взгляд, это себя оправдывает. Я не встречал переводов сутт, которые передавали бы все грани их смысла.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *
> 
> Не нахожу я такого в последних суттах Маджджхима-никаи.
> Вот её полный перевод:
> http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...aya/index.html
> Я был бы благодарен, если бы Вы указали точнее, что Вы имеете в виду.*


К сожалению, точный номер сутты я не помню, поскольку держал Канон в руках 10 лет назад. Но совершенно точно помню, что сутта находилась в конце одного из томов, хотя не возьмусь утверждать, что в конце третьего (в конце означает примерно последние 50-70 страниц). Будда приводит в качестве примера какое-то слово (кажется "горшок") и говорит, что его надо называть тем словом, которое понимает слушающий, то есть говорить на его языке. Фактически это прямое наставление о переводе слов Будды на другие языки. 

Нет ли у Вас Мадджхимы и других разделов ПК целиком в архиве, чтобы можно было скачать крупными объемами, а не по одной сутре, на что просто нет времени?

*



			
				Действительно, в каком-то смысле пали объявлен сакральным языком. Его называют "mula-bhasa", то есть коренным.
			
		

*Но ведь объявлен не Буддой  :Smilie: 

*



			
				Тем не менее это никак не мешает распространению учения Будды. Монахи изучают пали, чтобы читать слова Будды в оригинале, а с мирянами общаются на их языке.

На мой взгляд, это себя оправдывает. Я не встречал переводов сутт, которые передавали бы все грани их смысла.
			
		

*Так по большому счету нет и оригиналов сутт, которые передают все грани их собственного смысла. Будда обрел некое понимание вместе со способностью привести к этому пониманию и других людей в частности с помощью слов. Другой человек, который понял смысл слов Будды, также может изложить этот смысл на каком-то другом языке. На самом деле Учение продолжается именно таким образом, независимо от того, на каком языке оно передается. Если то, что я как-то читал о принципах формирования ПК, верно, то в него включались те слова, которые соответствовали смыслу Учения, даже если были сказаны не Буддой, и не включались те, что приписывались Будде, но не соответствовали смыслу Учения. Таким образом критерием аутентичности было понимание старейшими учениками смысла учения, а слова и то, кто их сказал, относительно и вторично.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Нет ли у Вас Мадджхимы и других разделов ПК целиком в архиве, чтобы можно было скачать крупными объемами, а не по одной сутре, на что просто нет времени?


Весь архив можно взять на странице:
http://metta.lk/tipitaka/index.html




> Так по большому счету нет и оригиналов сутт, которые передают все грани их собственного смысла.


Это уже ограничения языка. В остальном большая часть смысла сохранена благодаря комментариям и подкомментариям.




> Будда обрел некое понимание вместе со способностью привести к этому пониманию и других людей в частности с помощью слов. Другой человек, который понял смысл слов Будды, также может изложить этот смысл на каком-то другом языке. На самом деле Учение продолжается именно таким образом, независимо от того, на каком языке оно передается.


Действительно, кроме палийского канона, нужны еще и люди, понимающие его.




> Если то, что я как-то читал о принципах формирования ПК, верно, то в него включались те слова, которые соответствовали смыслу Учения, даже если были сказаны не Буддой, и не включались те, что приписывались Будде, но не соответствовали смыслу Учения. Таким образом критерием аутентичности было понимание старейшими учениками смысла учения, а слова и то, кто их сказал, относительно и вторично.


Нет. Были зафиксированы именно слова Будды. Вы, наверное, имеете в виду "Четыре великих отношения":

http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753358

Там говорится о другом.

----------


## Ассаджи

Так мало материалов по пракритам, что я решил поместить здесь статью
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/jainlist/message/2498

New Horizons in Prakrit Studies
By Dr Devendra Kumar Jain

1.Scholars1 have divided three periods of the developmental process of Indo-Aryan languages to which Prakrit belongs: - 

1.Old Indo-Aryan period {1600 B.C. - 600 B.C.)

2.Middle Indo-Aryan period {600 B.C. - 1000 A.D.)

3. Modern Indo-Aryan period {1000 A.D till today)
The Development of Prakrit can be divided into three phases. Primary form of Prakrit can be ascertained from the Vedic age to the time of Mahavira. . 
Agamas, inscriptions, and classics mainly represent second phase from the age of Mahavira to third Century A.D. Third phase is represented by Prakrit narrative literature and various works of Jaina writers till the advent of Apabhramsa. Prof S.R.Banerjee2 says that "the modern languages which are the off springs of the three, and mainly of Prakrit through Apabhramsa are Bengali, Assamese, Oriya, Bihari languages, Hindi, Rajasthani, Gujrati, Marathi, and some of Pahadi languages. Its influence went as far as, to Ceylon and Singhalese is an offshoot of Pali?Though linguistically and even culturally India has languages from other three language families, such as Dravidian, Austric and Sino-Tibetan, the languages belonging to these three groups are Tamil, Telugu, Kanarese and Malayalam from the Dravidian side, Kolarian or Munda groups represented by Santali, Mundari, Ho, Bhumija, Khadiya, Koru, Juyang, Sabar and Gadab and the Khasia and the Nicobari from the Austric side and Shan, ahom and khamti from the Thai Branch, Meithei, Lushei,Manipuri from the Tibeto-Chinese branch, all these languages are also more or less influenced by the Indo-Aryan languages and culture of Northern India."
___________________________________________________________________________* 
The lecture delivered at Deptt of Jainology, University of Madras, under Sri Mahasati Tarabaiswami Endowment Lecture 2000-2001 on 19 th December 2001


2.The development of ancient Indian languages mainly Sanskrit, Prakrit and Pali are also equated with the religious history of India. Accordingly, Sanskrit became God Language of Hindu Dharmasastra; Prakrit is recognized as the language of Jaina Canons. Pali is the language of Buddhist literature. The respective religious tradition has tried to nurture the associated Language. How ever, it is true to say that any language can hardly be confined to the religious and cultural boundaries. This would be time only with Pali; Sanskrit has non-Hindu literature too; similarly, Prakrit has non-Jaina literature. 

3.Prakrit as language of mass communication (development of various Prakrits):

From the historical profile of Prakrit Language, it can be said that Prakrit was the language of Mass communication. Geographically, its rudiments are available through out the entire sub-continent. Different people at different places made different variations (due to their own vernaculars). Hence, we found a whole world of various Prakrit languages. Prakrit grammarians and Rhetoricians have named these Prakrits with their provincial origins. A famous Prakrit Scholar Prof Hoernle3 while doing a comparative study of some of the modern Indo-Aryan languages suggested that the whole of Aryan-speaking India was at one time divided between two languages, a "Sauraseni tongue" and a "Magadhi tongue". Sir Grierson4 has done the geographical classification of the Prakrits on the basis of a comparison with modern dialects. According to him, the classification is as under:
Central Prakrit: Sauraseni
Eastern Prakrit: Magadhi
Southern Prakrit: Maharashtri
Intermediate: Ardha Magadhi

This may be called a convenient classification and is applicable primarily to the spoken form of these languages. Modern Prakrit Scholar Mr. Woolner says, "The literary Prakrits were not all crystallized at the same time and so do not represent strictly contemporary dialects."5. Intermediate part is characterized as half-Magadh and half Central or half Western part. Scholars have different opinions about its original locality. These are four main Prakrits for which Grammarians and Rhetoricians have framed rules and abundant literature is available (except Magadhi). Here is the brief introduction to each.

3.1.Magadhi: Geographically, it is a dialect of Eastern India, specially, ancient Magadha.We know much about this language from Sanskrit Dramas and Prakrit Grammarians. Till now, no other literary source of information about this language is available. The characteristic features of this language are still found in Modern languages of Eastern India. Main features that differentiate it from General Prakrit and are:
3.1.1.Use of ? for S
3.1.2.Use of L for R
Y remains sometimes replaces J 

3.2. Saurseni: Saurseni was the language of Surasena (Mathura region). It is also used in the inscriptions of Ashoka. It was more prevalent in Central India. In the classics of Sanskrit, Sauraseni is widely available in comparison to other Prakrit languages. A rich literature of Jains, especially of Digambera Tradition, was composed in this language. Mr Woolner6 says "This Prakrit is the nearest to classical Sanskrit. It arose in the same country and is descended from the spoken language, on which classical Sanskrit was mainly based. It thus forms an intermediate stage between Sanskrit and Hindi (that is, the Western Hindi on which Literary Hindi has been based)." Apart from Sanskrit Dramas and inscriptions, the following important works are available in this language: a) Satkhandagama Sutra (16 volumes) b) Mahabandha (4 volumes) c) Kasayapahuda (16 volumes) d) Samayasara d) Pravacanasara e) Pancastikayasara f) Mulacara g) Kartikeyanupreksa h) Gomattsara (2 volumes). 

3.3. Ardha-Magadhi: The name of this Prakrit is indicative of its locality. 
It may be a language current in half of Magadha region. Some grammrarians7 write, " it has half characteristics of Magadhi and half of Saurseni." Famous Prakrit Grammarian Hemcandra describes it as Arsa Language. Prof A.M. Ghatage8 writes, " Strictly speaking Ardha-Magadhi is the language of the Sacred Books of Jainism, the so-called Ardha-magadhi canon. In the form in which it is available to us, it consists of 45 books of different forms and varied contents. Prabably it was the language of the ancient country of Magadha used by Mahavira to preach his religion. As is to be expected, it must have undergone many changes in course of time." Some scholars9 suggest, " The Eastern dialect of Ashokan inscriptions should be regarded as an older form of Ardha-Magadhi.Luders calls it Old Ardha-Magadhi.This, it is presumed, was the current language of the Mauryan court." The famous texts of Ardha Magadhi are: a) Acaranga b) Sutrakratanga c) Prajyapana Sutra d) Uttaradhyana e) Dasavaikalika.

3.4. Maharastri: It is a natural language for Prakrit poets. Prakrit 
Grammarians consider it as General Prakrit while ruling for Prakrit language in general. They describe special rules for other Prakrits .It is based on the old spoken language of the country especially from Godavari Region of Southern India. It is mostly used in Prakrit Epics and poetry works. It is purely a literary convention. It has been described in the Linguistic Survey of India that "Maharastri (and Jain Maharatri) has peculiarities which can be traced in modern Marathi and there can be no doubt that this Prakrit was based on the language of the Maratha country."10 Most of Epic works and Narratives are available in this Prakrit only .The famous texts are: a) Setubandha (Prakrit Ramayana) by Pravarasena b) Gaudavaho by Vakapatiraja c) Kumarapala Carita by Acarya Hemcandra (Twin story) d) Paum Cariyam by Vimala Suri (Jaina Ramayana) e) Kuvalayamala Kaha by Acarya Udyotana Suri f) Vajjalaggam by Muni Jayavallabha g) Karpuramanjari by Kavi RajaSekhar h) Vasudevahindi by Sanghadas and Dharmadas Gani I) Samaraiccakaha by Haribhadra. 

3.5 Apabhramsa: Apabhramsa too is a Prakrit language. It is a language of third stage of Prakrit Era. According to some scholars, it has three divisions: Upanagara, Abhira and Gramya.There is no dropping of ra and final a is changed to u. Both Hemcandra and Trivikrama gave a detailed account of this Language. In fact, both have preserved a vast literature of Apabhramsa language. It is the proper link between literary Prakrits and Modern Indo-Aryan languages of India. According to Hemcandra (4/4/46), Apabramsa has the tendency of Saurseni. The famous authors of Apabhramsa are Dhanpal, Mahakavi Syambhu, Raidhu and Haribhadra .The Apabhramsa literature is quite important for Cultural and Social history of Medieval India. 

3.6 Pali and Prakrit: Teachings of Buddha were recorded in 'Tripitaka' and the language of Tripitaka is called 'Pali'. 'Pali' language came into existence with the combination of various speaking languages specially 'Magadhi'. Mr. Luders considers it as originated from old Ardha-Magadhi. Mr Geiger says' " Pali is an archaic Prakrit." He further argues, "The peculiarities of its language may be fully explained on the hypothesis of (a) a gradual development and integration of various elements from different parts of India (b) a long oral tradition extending over several centruries.and (c) the fact that the texts were written down in a different country."11 In a broader sense, it is a part of the overall description of Prakrit languages. The Ashokan inscriptions have some features of Pail language also. For all practical purposes, it can be considered as one form of Primary Prakrits.

4. Introduction to Prakrit Grammarians:

It may not look out of place to see the contribution of Prakrit Grammarians for the Prakrit studies. I will just try to examine the contribution .It is a different matter to judge that what they wanted to do and what they have really done to the Prakrit language.

4.1. Vararuci (Prakrta Prakasa): The tradition12 identifies Vararuci with Katyayana; the author of Varttika on Panini.It is the first and most authoritative treatise on Prakrit Languages. A famous scholar Luigia Nitti-Dolci 13 endorsed that all the Prakrit grammarians, notwithstanding differences that they maintain in respect of the details, knew the sutras of Vararuci on the Principal Prakrit.And they knew them alone." It is one of the famous Prakrit Grammars. It has four commentaries (a) Manorama by Bhamaha (b) Prakrit Manjari by Katyayana II (c) Prakrit Sanjivani by Vasantraj (d) Subodhini by Sadananda.

4.2. Bharata (Natyasastra): There is one chapter (XVII) of Natyasastra that describes the certain Prakrit rules. It is a remarkable fact that this is the only grammatical description that was written in Prakrit.It is formally written for the dramaturgy or rules related to Theatre arts. This description is very rudimentary and cannot serve as the full-fledged Prakrit Grammar.

4.3. Hemacandra (Siddhahemacandra): Hemacandra was a Jaina Monk .His time is estimated around 1088 AD. He wrote his grammar for King Jayasimha.No grammar, according to Pischel 14 has the importance of the Siddhahemacandra.It is most popular grammar among Prakrit Scholars. It is also a very systematic and detailed Prakrit Grammar .The style is very lucid .He has preserved the vast available literature of Apabhramsa in this Prakrit Grammar. The very strange thing about his Grammar is lack of a direct reference to Ardhamagadhi Language. Scholars argue " Hemcandra has himself, in his commentary on the principal Prakrit, pointed out to some of the specialties of Arsa, the language of the Jaina-canons, that has been called Ardhamagadhi by Pischel and Jaina Prakrit by Jacobi and Muller. The name Ardhamgadhi is known to Hemcandra as well, who prefers it to Arsa for the purpose of avoiding confusion with Magadhi."15 

4.4. Trivikrama (Prakritavyakarana): Trivikrama is posterior to 
Hemacandra.Trivikrama represent the Southern School of Prakrit Grammarians. The most ancient manuscripts of this school are available in the south (Tanjore). Simharaja, Laksmidhara and Appaya Diksita have written commentaries on Trivikrama's Prakrit Grammar (TPG). The contents of the Grammar are easy to understand. He reproduced the sutras of Hemcandra with slight variations. Even examples are mostly common. He has added Sanskrit translation. Pischel16 and some other scholars are of the view that his Grammar ordinarily represents an advancement upon that of Hemcandra.

4.5.The Oriental Grammarians (Purusottama, Ramasarman, Markandeya): Sir George Grierson calls them as Eastern grammarians. Scholars17 suggest, " It is in fact a regular school that we have with the Prakrtanusasana of Purusottama, Prakrtasarvasva of Markandeya and Praktakalpataru of Ramasarman. The unity of the doctrine is so striking that it is convenient to study them together, the one almost always helping in the interpretation of difficult passages of the others.

4.6 Canda (Prakrita-laksanam): Mr. Hoernle has demonstrated the higher antiquity of this Grammar (3rd B.C). Mr Woolner (p-91) says, " Canda in his Prakritalaksana deals with Magadhi and the Jain Prakrits (Ardha Magadhi, Jain Maharastri and Jain Sauraseni) together. The arrangement of the work shows it is comparatively ancient." Majority of Prakrit Scholars still doubt its antiquity. Luigia Nitti-Dolci (p-216) says, " Canda was one of the predecessors of Hemacandra, but this remains established that Hemacandra and Canda have in common certain rules and certain forms that are unknown to lyric Maharastri taught by Vararuci.Canda appears to be continuing a traditional school of Jaina Prakrit, or to be more precise his work appears to be the reflection of an outline of a grammatical treatise made for the Jainas and made by the Jainas.Hemacandra has incorporated in his grammar a portion of this material, probably the most ancient skeleton of the Prakrtalaksana." With this brief and glorified past of the Prakrit, it is obvious to know its relevance to the contemporary society (including Scholars and students of Jainalogy). 


5. Prakrit for the Contemporary Society

5.1. In ancient times, people looked to Religion and Culture as an answer to the mysteries of life and for guidance as to differentiate between right and wrong. Scientific revolution has considerably changed this ancient view. Now, Science has become the real religion of people. Our present generation is ready to accept only those conceptions, either religious or cultural which have scientific basis. In Medieval times, says R.H.Brown18 "It was almost true to say that it didn't matter what you said as long as it was religious; today it is almost true to say that it doesn't matter what you say so long as it is scientific". All the facets of our modern day living bear testimony to marvelous achievements of Modern Science. Contemporary society values Science more for new things than for new ideas and latest addition in this field is Computer.

5.2. As we have seen, Prakrit was the language of people in past. Now a days, Prakrit, as a language is hardly known to the contemporary society. Barring some oriental scholars, average student at graduate and post-graduate level is a little aware of any such language. It is really a matter of great regret for the Prakrit loving scholars that such an indispensable language, which provides plenty of materials for Modern Indo-Aryan languages, is still being neglected. The preparation of scientific study material is the immediate task before the scholars to make Prakrit helpful for the contemporary society. It is evident from our day-to-day life that the use of new technology is growing day by day in almost all walks of our lives. Therefore, it is necessary to endeavor the possibility of studying/teaching Prakrit with the help of new tools available for Language and Linguistic studies.

5.3.A great legacy with Prakrit is that even Prakrit Grammarians are not sure of rules framed by them19. Availability of various options in various grammars and their deviations from Prakrit texts/manuscripts are only creating panic for the scholars/editors of these texts. 

6. An Ultra brief survey of developments in Linguistic Studies 

6.1. A natural human language, which has remained a unique system of communications20, is a system of symbols each having certain expressions and certain contents. Bent Jacobsen21 says, " the language faculty is constituted by a specific set of interacting rules and principles that generate a set of mental representations which are unique to this particular domain and which have the property of systematically pairing sound with meaning for an infinite set of sentences." Chomsky holds that it is a set (finite or infinite) of sentences, each finite in length and constructed out of a finite set of elements. Although the term 'Linguistics' is not very old, yet the works on different aspects of linguistics came into being since the very beginning of learning. These earlier works are seen in the form of Grammar. Technically speaking, grammar is not the same as linguistics is; yet earlier grammatical references are related to one of these important aspects of that branch of learning that is, these days named as 'Linguistics'. The earlier studies are discussing all the aspects of the language together. That is why, traditional linguistic model deals with all the possible things related with language. Some of these scholars view these early references in the frame of descriptive grammar or linguistics while some as prescriptive. Some treat them as historical, whereas some as comparative.

6.2. Be it one study or other, but the most of earlier works on language or on linguistics are alike grammatical works. Later, their approach on language marched towards the comparative frame. That is why, the works on language, which were known as philological works, moved in the dimension of Comparative Philology. Later this terms 'Comparative Philology' could not incorporate all the conceptual aspects of language, which were essential for the language. Hence, a new term 'Linguistics' had to emerge in a new meaning, which is dedicated for all kinds of scientific studies either on the language or of languages.


6.3. Ancient studies on language are closely related with philosophy and religion. The distinction between 'Subject' and 'Predicate' made by Plato and Aristotle22 rests ultimately on a philosophical conception of the world as being populated with a number of substances. Earlier emphasis was on the correct usage of the written language. It was during 19th Century only; scholars propounded a historical view of language. They contended that "Language was in a constant state of change and it had a history which could be traced through surviving documents."23 The literature, written records and dialects were considered as authentic forms of Language. This historical view gave rise to phonological studies particularly changes in sounds, also changes in words and changes in syntax. Comparative studies of languages have also started during the said period. To explain changes, the spoken form of language was considered more authentic by scholars than written form. This led to spill in language studies in two faculties with almost common objectives. Most ancient studies of language were undertaken beneath the concept of 'Grammar'. While going through the history of linguistics, its earlier names like Comparative Grammar, Comparative Philology, Glossology, Glottology, the Science of Language, all are supporting our above mentioned idea. Modern studies in all humanities are being undertaken in more exhaustive and scientific ways. The faculty, which inquires about the overall aspects of language and its inherent nature and endorses an analytical view of language, independent of any faculty, may be termed as 'Linguistics'. 

6.4. Modern linguists24 subscribe that " most studies of language 
outside linguistics, whether ancient or modern, have a particular axe to grind and therefore, quite naturally slant their account of language in a particular way. ............... But a linguist is interested in its inherent nature, rather than in its importance for something else; he has no ulterior motive. While a philosopher may see language as an imperfect and misleading code for expressing logical relations, a psychologist may see language as a key to the understanding of mind or a literary critic may see language as a medium for literature, the linguist just wants to know what language itself is like and how it works". Thus it can be stated that the subject matter of Grammar, the Science of language and Linguistics are closely interlinked with each other.

7. INTRODUCTION TO COMPUTATIONAL LINGUISTICS

7.1 These days, Linguists are more concerned in interdisciplinary studies for fascinating scientific pursuits than a pure analysis of Language. Their current areas of research are to develop a brain - like computation of Language for rapid, effortless and automatic processing of the language faculty of human mind. The programme of research, says Mathew W. Crocker25, " is inherently interdisciplinary: In addition to all facts of formal linguistics, various aspects of psychology, computer science and the philosophy of mind, are all brought to bear in, pursuing a robust theory of language".

7.2 Thus the shift, from descriptive linguistic theories to scientific 
studies of language is apparent. Computers have revolutionized almost all facets of modern day living. These computational machines are incrementally providing a rapid, effortless and automatic processing of information domain.

7.3. The term 'Computational Linguistics' is interdisciplinary, primarily meant for the study of computer systems for understanding and generating natural languages. Computational linguists 26 further argue that a language contains some computable structures and their components are so interrelated that their relationship can only be analyzed in a computational way. Computational Linguistics is also known as processing science of Natural languages. The processing science of Natural Languages is also possible through humanely techniques.

7.4. In computer science, Natural Language Processing (NLP) is an important part of the subject 'Artificial Intelligence'. Computer 
scientists27 are now contemplating parallel of human intelligence (human-like artificial brain) called 'AI'. The problem of Knowledge-Representation, Image-Processing and the designing of Expert Systems are other important areas of research in Artificial Intelligence. Therefore, we can say that linguistics is coarsely related with Artificial Intelligence.

7.5. Computational linguistics can primarily be described in two objective ways: - 
To analyze and generate a particular natural language through computers. 
To develop a computational system for providing a direct communication between natural languages. 
Analysis and Generation process invoke the study of the surface and deep structures of a particular language and providing of semantic and other related information through computers. For achieving both these objectives of computational linguistics, various classes of application are evolved by computational linguists and computer-scientists. Some of these are: -
7.5.1 Language Parser and Generator
7.5.2. Automatic Information Retriever from Natural Language Texts
7.5.3. Computational Lexicon
7.5.4. Computational Grammar
7.5.5. Man-Machine Interface
7.5.6. Machine Translation.
7.5.7. Testing of Linguistic Theories through Computers
7.5.8. Computer Assisted Language Teaching and Language Learning


8. Development of a Computational System for Analysis of Prakrit Language

8.1. Historically, Prakrit was first applied to ordinary common speech as distinct from the highly polished perfected Sanskrit. The different dialects of Prakrit Language were spoken throughout India during the old Indo-Aryan period. In fact, these dialects were enjoying the status of contact-vernaculars of the common people of India during the said period. It is believed that these dialects of Prakrit are the proper link between Old Indo-Aryan and Modern Indo -Aryan languages. Though, it is neither useful nor fashionable to write/speak Prakrit any more, yet it is highly indispensable for studying developmental schemata of Modern Indo-Aryan languages. Scholars opine that reading Prakrit can be funny, humorous, and entertaining, apart from being instructive of moral and religious ethics. Preparation of scientific material of Prakrit literature is the immediate task before the scholars to make it helpful for the contemporary society.

8.2. Linguists believe that computers can give a fresh lease of life to a near-dead language like Prakrit. Basically, Computational Linguists want to develop a brain like computation of language for rapid, effortless and automatic processing of the language faculty of human mind. It is believed that Prakrit can provide initial basics of the language faculty in order to study Indo -Aryan Languages. Thus, I do hope that linguists and computer scientists with their integrated efforts would salvage Prakrit from near-oblivion and render it useful for layman. Our efforts are directed towards the said hope. First of all, it is imperative to have a Prakrit Grammar with exhaustive details of all Prakrit options in a Computational Frame for the use of our Computer-oriented society. It can be of immense help for preparing scientific material like critical editing, scientific analysis and linguistic studies of Prakrit texts.

8.3. So far we have seen that the concept of grammar is an important rather indispensable tool in the hands of linguists. Objectives of linguistic studies will be a mere nightmare without invoking the idea of a grammar. Most of ancient grammars are written for analyzing and teaching languages to humans by humans. Thus, human understanding was the focal point for all grammars. Contemporary society is now marching towards self-centralization. Hence, Computer-era is coming up. So everybody is desirous of solving his problems through computers. Modern linguistic studies have revolutionized the pre-conceived idea of the grammar. The main areas of research, which are important for the development of Computational Linguistics, are Machine-Translation, Automatic Information Retrieval System, Man-Machine Interface, preparation of Computational Lexicon, preparation of Corpora and Designing of Expert System. All these objectives are primarily related to the processing of Natural Languages through computers, which in turn, need a computational Grammar. With the help of Computational Grammar of Prakrit, Computer-based Analysis Systems for Prakrit language can be developed.

8.4. To my mind, it is extremely necessary to start a new chapter in the history of Prakrit studies. Until now, majority of contemporary Prakrit Scholars have tried to use language tools as to prove the antiquity of one Prakrit language on other (Ardhmagadhi and Sauraseni). Their findings were more concerned with their Sectarian background rather than representing an impartial research. Like Classical Grammarians of Sanskrit, Contemporary Prakrit scholars are also ignoring the history of languages, studies in Historical Linguistics and other related fields like Archaeology, Paleography.

8.5. Future tasks: A comprehensive Development Program for Prakrit Studies is yet to be evolved. Fortunately, we are well equipped with the better technology at our disposal. The possible thrust areas in the field are as under:
8.5.1. Storage of Old manuscripts: Old manuscripts of Prakrit may be scanned and converted into data through Optical Character Recognition Technology.
8.5.2. Preparation of Computational Database of various parts of Speech (Computational Grammar).
8.5.3. Computational Lexicon of Prakrit
8.5.4.Developing Syntactic and Semantic analysis System
8.5.5.A Translation Program from Prakrit to other target languages
8.5.6. A Human aided Program for Scientific editing of Prakrit texts.
8.5.7. Using all these systems, preparing Scientific study material 
especially in form of CD-ROM.
8.5.8. Development of Computer based tutoring system for Prakrit

A beginning in this direction has already been made. Few institutions and scholars have already started working on these types of projects. The famous American Space Agency (NASA) has already started research on Prakrit and Pali language (You can log on through Yahoo Search Engine for Projects on Prakrit). They call Prakrit as Community Speech. In their quest for interacting with Extra-terrestrial life, they may be interested in all possible languages of the past. Due to lack of a coordinating agency, I am not aware of their recent advancements. I feel there is a long way to go. At the end of the day, I would like to mention that these linguistic tools are not meant for studying languages only. Linguistic tools of Prakrit language can be applied to the overall study of various branches of Jainalogy. These computer based analytical tools can help in devising expert systems for Literature, Philosophy, Logic, Cosmology and History. 


Endnote-II - New Horizons in Prakrit Studies

1. N.C.Shashtri (I) p-2
2. S.R.Banerjee (1990)p-43
3.A.C.Woolner p-232
4. See article on Prakrit in Encyclopedia Britannica 11th Edition.
5. A.C.Woolner p-67
6. Ibid p-66
7. N.C.Shashtri(I) p-35
8. A.M.Ghatage p-2
9. A.C.Woolner p-67
10. Ibid p-65
11.Quoted from N.C.Shashtri (I) p-26-27
12.Luigia Nitti-Dolci p-1
13. Ibid p-11
14. Richard Pischel p-27
15. Luigia Nitti-Dolci p-179
16. Ibid p-187
17. Ibid p-93
18. R.H.Brown ( Cosmic Perspective) p-XIV 
19. P.L.Vaidhya p-XVIII
20. D.L.Alterton (1979) p-30
21.Bent Jacobsen (1986) p-18-19
22.Ibid p-2
23. D.D. Born stein (1977) p-11
24. D.J.Alterton p-3
25. M.W.Crocker (1996) p-6
26. John Lyons (2) p-216
27.Robert Hawley (1987) p-7

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> [B]К сожалению, точный номер сутты я не помню, поскольку держал Канон в руках 10 лет назад. Но совершенно точно помню, что сутта находилась в конце одного из томов, хотя не возьмусь утверждать, что в конце третьего (в конце означает примерно последние 50-70 страниц). Будда приводит в качестве примера какое-то слово (кажется "горшок") и говорит, что его надо называть тем словом, которое понимает слушающий, то есть говорить на его языке. Фактически это прямое наставление о переводе слов Будды на другие языки.


Я нашел эту сутту. На мой взгляд, в ней речь идет обо общении монахов с мирянами, которое, конечно, должно происходить на местном языке. Кроме того, речь идет не о специальном термине, а о бытовом предмете.

The Ara.na-vibhanga Sutta says:

M 139.12

    'You should not cling to a regional language; you should not reject common usage.' So it is said. In what connection is this said?

      How, monks, is there clinging to a regional language and rejection of common usage?

      Here, monks, in different regions, they call a "bowl" paati, patta, vittha, seraava, dhaaropa, po.na or pisiila. So whatever they call it in such and such a region, they speak accordingly, firmly adhering (to the words) and insisting, 'Only this is right; anything else is wrong.'

      This is how, monks, there is clinging to a regional language and rejection of common usage.

      And how, monks, is there no clinging to a regional language and no rejection of common usage?

      Here, monks, in different regions, they call a "bowl" paati,  patta, vittha, seraava, dhaaropa, po.na or pisiila. So whatever they call it in such and such a region, without adhering (to the words), one speaks accordingly.

       This is how, monks, there is no clinging to a regional language and no rejection of common usage.

      So it is with reference to this that it is said, 'You should not cling to a regional language; you should not reject common usage.'

----------


## Ассаджи

Вот еще одна несколько спорная, но интересная статья о соотношении пракритов и санскрита. По данным этой статьи само название "санскрит" встречается только в первом веке нашей эры в Рамаяне, а Панини, как и Будда, употреблял термин "chandaso", то есть буквально "гимны" (ведические).

http://www.dalitstan.org/books/a_sans/a_sans1.html

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Я нашел эту сутту. На мой взгляд, в ней речь идет обо общении монахов с мирянами, которое, конечно, должно происходить на местном языке. Кроме того, речь идет не о специальном термине, а о бытовом предмете.


Приятно, что память не подводит  :Smilie: 

Будда очень часто пользовался бытовыми предметами (например, гончарный круг) для того, чтобы объяснить различные положения учения. Значительно проще объяснить принцип перевода на слове "горшок" или "чашка", чем на слове "ниббана".




> Панини, как и Будда, употреблял термин "chandaso", то есть буквально "гимны" (ведические)


Вот как раз это слово chandaso и вызвало мои сомнения ранее, но теперь все стало ясно. Как следует из тех источников, что Вы же и привели, санскрит и ведический язык гимнов - совершенно разные языки. И тогда наставления Будды совершенно ясно означают, что не надо превращать его слова в ведические гимны. К переводу на санскрит и другие языки это не относится.

У меня к Вам вопрос, Дмитрий. Когда впервые по отношению к словам Будды стало употребляться слово сутта? И когда появилось слово Виная? Употреблялось ли оно Буддой сразу или же Будда пользовался словом пратимокша? Встречаются ли в суттах (помимо Махапариниббаны) слова "сутта" и "виная"?

----------

Дондог (03.04.2011)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вот как раз это слово chandaso и вызвало мои сомнения ранее, но теперь все стало ясно. Как следует из тех источников, что Вы же и привели, санскрит и ведический язык гимнов - совершенно разные языки. И тогда наставления Будды совершенно ясно означают, что не надо превращать его слова в ведические гимны. К переводу на санскрит и другие языки это не относится.


По Вашей логике, работы Панини тоже к санскриту не относятся.

Будда недвусмысленно не дал разрешения переводить свои слова на язык "chandaso", и предписал изучать слова Будды на языке Будды.

"Chandaso" того времени сейчас называется "эпическим санскритом".




> У меня к Вам вопрос, Дмитрий. Когда впервые по отношению к словам Будды стало употребляться слово сутта? И когда появилось слово Виная? Употреблялось ли оно Буддой сразу или же Будда пользовался словом пратимокша?


Слова "сутта" и "виная" употреблялись сразу. Будда называл свое учение "Дхамма-виная".

Кстати, профессор Торчинов упоминал об исследованиях, согласно которым слово сутта этимологически происходит от 

"su" (хорошо) + "ukta" (сказанное)

и более верной санскритизацией было бы не "suutra", а "suukta", что и сейчас в санскрите означает "высказывание, афоризм".




> Встречаются ли в суттах (помимо Махапариниббаны) слова "сутта" и "виная"?


Много раз.

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> Что касается отношения Будды к санскриту, то в Винае 2.139 зафиксирован эпизод, когда к нему пришли два монаха с жалобой на то, что в сангху приходят люди самого разного происхождения, и искажают слова Будды собственным диалектом (sakaaya niruttiyaa). Монахи предложили перевести слова Будды в санскритские стихи (chandaso). Однако Будда не дал им на это разрешения и сказал, что слова Будды нужно изучать на *его собственном языке* (то есть ардха-магадхи, впоследствии ставшем пали).


В дополнение:

"Cv.V.33.1 reports the efforts of two bhikkhus who set the Buddha's teachings to meter -- apparently, Sanskrit meter -- after objecting to the fact that bhikkhus who had gone forth from different clans, different nationalities, different families were spoiling the Buddha's words by putting it in "own dialect." The Buddha however forbade that his teachings be set to Sanskrit meter, and allowed that they be learned by each in "own dialect." The controversy here is over the meaning of "*own dialect*." The Commentary insists that it means the Buddha's own dialect, and that therefore the Dhamma must be memorized in Pali. The context of the story, however, suggests that "own dialect" means each bhikkhu's own native dialect. The original reference to bhikkhus of different clans, etc., was a snobbish one (the same phrase shows up in the snobbish comments of Ven. Channa in the origin story to Sg 12), and the two bhikkhus were objecting to the lowly nature of some of the dialects spoken by their fellow bhikkhus. Otherwise, their reference to bhikkhus of different clans, etc., would make no sense in the context of the origin story: the other bhikkhus would have been just as likely to mangle the Buddha's teachings in Sanskrit as they would had they tried to memorize them in the Buddha's own dialect. Also, it is hard to imagine them making a sneering reference to "own dialect" in the Buddha's presence if, by that, they meant his own dialect. There is epigraphic evidence showing that Pali was not the Buddha's original dialect -- it was instead the dialect of Avanti, the area from which Ven. Mahinda left on his mission to Sri Lanka. If the bhikkhus were required to memorize the Buddha's teachings in the latter's own dialect, those teachings would never have been put into Pali. So the allowance must have been for bhikkhus to memorize the Buddha's teachings each in his own dialect. In showing respect for the Dhamma, there is thus no need to state it in Pali."

----------

Дондог (03.04.2011)

----------


## Ассаджи

Этот эпизод из Винаи подробно обсуждается в работе Вильгельма Гейгера
http://www.ssu.samara.ru/~buddhist/p...ger_intro.html

----------

